# Tutorial Requests and Suggestions !!!



## klinux (Mar 5, 2005)

Tutorial section is simply Marvelous . i hope this thread is ok in this section , else mods can move it . just post ur requests and suggestions on tutorials u would like to see here or in bad need of . am sure someone in here is bound to have indepth knowledge on the subject and will post them . 

My List of tutorials i'd like to see  : 

- Convert Scanned Negative to Colored Picture .
- Modding Your SMPS / Power Supply 
- Modding In General 
- Setting up 5.1 speakers from Old speakers 
- How to make skins for various Apps 
- Maintaining / Testing / Optimising Ur UPS . 

once u have ur requested tutorial posted , u could just edit ur post here and link it up to the post . Hope this helps . i know most tutorials can be found by searching , but experience of the members here and their inputs will help a lot more . especially in topics like UPS maintainance as it would be for indian conditions


----------



## goobimama (Mar 5, 2005)

maybe there could be universal "tutorial request" thread where everyone requests for tutorials and guides and there is less clutter in the tutorial section. and by the looks of it, this post fits the bill!


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 5, 2005)

Why not ue google ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 5, 2005)

- Convert Scanned Negative to Colored Picture ???

What do you mean by that??


----------



## hi (Mar 7, 2005)

*hey*

request photo retouching tutorial.


----------



## klinux (Mar 7, 2005)

@nik : those film role negatives we have lying around . u can actually scan those tiny things and then make them into a positive . read abt it ages ago , tried it , but couldnt get results then . if someone has done that succesfully , would be gr8


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2005)

Like I said in my post, you have to have a slide/negative scanner in order to scan negatives. If you have it, great, otherwise....not great.


----------



## klinux (Mar 8, 2005)

the slide negative scanner is only for negatives r. ights . theres a way where ordinary color scanners can be used for it . will try to get the link later


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 8, 2005)

Can anybody give me some scanned pics of negatives??

I want to try it out...


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 8, 2005)

I will find out some old negative and send it to you. Give me some time.


----------

